# Poor AM reception



## Steve D (Oct 10, 2002)

I don't listen to AM much but recently I tried to get a traffic report and I can hardly get any reception at all. FM works fine.

I had my windows tinted last year (35%) which includes the rear window where I believe the antennas are. Does anyone know if the tint could ruin AM reception or if there is a problem with the radio itself?

Thanks,

Steve D


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Steve D said:


> *I don't listen to AM much but recently I tried to get a traffic report and I can hardly get any reception at all. FM works fine.
> 
> I had my windows tinted last year (35%) which includes the rear window where I believe the antennas are. Does anyone know if the tint could ruin AM reception or if there is a problem with the radio itself?
> 
> ...


My AM on the 99 540iAT sucked too, FM perfect. No tint. Previous owner never used it and never fixed. Had the signal amplifier replaced, about $400 at dealer and it's much improved, but not perfect. If I had my druthers, I'd go the route of a good radio shop rather than the dealer. So happened the car was at the dealer while I was on vacation for another matter, so I had them check out the AM problem. However, if your warranty is still intact, I'd take it to the dealer and make them fix it until it's perfect.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I saw somewhere that there is a TSB about this. Check with your dealer. I think the TSB is #651002. It calls for replacing the radio.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Steve D said:


> *I don't listen to AM much but recently I tried to get a traffic report and I can hardly get any reception at all. FM works fine.
> 
> I had my windows tinted last year (35%) which includes the rear window where I believe the antennas are. Does anyone know if the tint could ruin AM reception or if there is a problem with the radio itself?
> 
> ...


Check for loose connections...that is almost always the reason why the AM is bad in our cars. Tint that has metal in it can adversely affect reception strength since the antenna's impedance match to the signal could get adjusted.

Chris


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm having my head unit replaced because of poor AM reception and the CD will randomly not eject properly. The unit is on back order so I cannot comment if it solves the reception problem... three weeks and counting.


----------

